

My Not-So-Smart Smart Home - alliejanoch
https://medium.com/@KhyronDanclair/my-not-so-smart-smart-home-961d62284a6a

======
tatalegma
Not a fan of this writing style. Get to the point. But first, have a point to
make (there was none).

